

Conduit Labs (Cambridge startup) hosting Election Party in Boston - far33d
http://blog.conduitlabs.com/2008/10/30/election-night-party-awesome/

======
far33d
Drop by and meet some cool people from the Boston/Cambridge startup scene,
drink some beer, celebrate (or mourn), maybe find yourself a co-founder or a
job..

